#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  IELTS Academic and General Training FAQs

## jaivinder

There is a pdf attached which  contains IELTS Academic and General training FAQs. If you are preparing for IELTS Test these pdfs can help you. Just have a look into the pdfs, I hope you will get many answers here. For any kind of info you can comment below.

1. Academic FAQs
2. General Training





  Similar Threads: IELTS Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

----------

